# how to fix overly moist substrate



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well my substrate has been a little too moist ever since i was trying to mess with a water fall in a 15 high (same footprint as a tne). It has become a problem and has killed a couple plants. I dont want my frogs dehydrated but what can i do?

So far i have put on a complete mesh top with two fans running over it.

Help please asap.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have a drainage layer that you can siphon out excess water from? That is what I do, just stick a turkey baster into the leca and suck out all the extra water.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

yes i catually do. Will that help i do have about 1 1/2 in of water in there right now. I will siphon it out today.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

We had a couple of vivs that got too soggy early on and we sucked the water out of the drainage layer and then misted very lightly everyday. It took time but eventually the substrate became less saturated. Sometimes patience is the only thing you have working for you. Let's just say I learned to be patient :| 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Definately siphon out as much water as you can and lightly mist until the soil has dried out. With fans blowing on it and adequate ventilation, it should be ok. I have heard that you can use airline tubing to siphon out water as well.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Go to the store and get a turkey baster, works wonders for getting the water out of tanks that are too wet. 



bgexotics said:


> Definately siphon out as much water as you can and lightly mist until the soil has dried out. With fans blowing on it and adequate ventilation, it should be ok. I have heard that you can use airline tubing to siphon out water as well.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

In my tank i made a place in the back where i can stick a fish gravel siphon tube down and drain the false bottom. I just dont want dehydrated frogs.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

If you mist regularly, your frogs won't become dehydrated even if you drain water from your bottom layer. You can either have a humidity gauge in the viv or just use a practiced eye on the degree of "wetness" to help guide you.

This probably goes without saying but it's good practice to have dedicated equipment (turkey baster, siphon tube, etc.) for each viv to minimize the odds of transferring something nasty between vivs.

Bill
Proud owner of 20 turkey basters :roll:


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I get my turkey basters at the dollar store (Dollar Tree).


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

This may not be an option, but either make a new batch of better draining substrate, or add a drainage agent to the current mix. i.e. sand, orchid bark, cypress mulch, charcoal. I used to always have to deal with soggy substrate until I started adding them to my mixes.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

I also agree with the turkey baster from a dollar store. Really cheap way to get rid of the flooding.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Definitely get the turkey baster, but don't stop there. Get a hose long enough to run into the bottom of your drainage area into an empty milk jug or cup, stick the baster in one end of the hose(make sure it's skinny enough) squeeze once, and in seconds your drainage layer is siphoned out.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I know i have done all that i love turkey basters and i have a small aquarium siphon i have a special area to drain


----------

